# Hello everyone!



## instantkorver (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm new. My name is Erin. I'm often seen at the Mac LJ community as dyermaker. 

I'm 19... I've been MACing since around October 2004. I have a small collection and always looking to expand so if you ever have any pigment samples or anything available, always let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's about it!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Erin, welcome to specktra!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2005)

WELCOME!!!! =) I've seen your pics on LJ Erin! u r very pretty! i look forward to seeing your posts here too!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

